# Hershey Conewago



## Livin4Weekenz Too (Jun 22, 2011)

We are heading up to Hershey Conewago for the RV show in September. Has anyone camped here before? Any feed back on this campground? Just wondering.


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too (Jun 22, 2011)

OK....here's some feedback on Hershey Conewago: Very muddy!!! Campsites are right on top of each other. Campsites are the size of parking spaces. You need 50 feet of sewer hose. Bath houses were from 1950's and never updated. However, they were somewhat clean. But, I would not shower in them anyway. Very nice little pond with tons of Koi fish. The kids liked that. No one was camped next to us. A big Chevy 4 wheel drive got stuck pulling in and refused to set up camp. John helped pull him out. So, we lucked out with no one next to us. Our slide in the back was less than 2 feet from the class A behind us.
They are very tight campsites...right on top of each other. And your in a grass field with one tree per campsite and a few rocks here and there that is suppose to be a pad I guess. Rock/gravel roads. You do get a fire ring, but if someone is set up next to you.....I would be nervous burning a fire...for fear of catching the camper next to you on fire. And there is a small picnic table per site. But on a scale of 1 to 10........I would give this place a 2. The fish and the convenience of the location to Hershey. And the staff was very friendly. We had to be pulled out. F350 got stuck.....not once, but twice. Once parking the camper......and then trying to pull it out. Crazy muddy. The campground had a tractor. I think it is probably common to pull people out. LOL It didn't help with all the rain the area has had the last few weeks. So, it would not have been as bad probably if it weren't for the weather prior to this weekend.

We will not go back. We now know why they have vacancies when every other campground in the area is totally booked.

We were there for the RV show anyway. So, the weekend was still very enjoyable. Kids had lots of fun and that's all that matters anyway!
Plus we may have found a new TT....which makes the big kid happy.....LOL


----------

